# Ibanez 2010 Catalogue



## ESPImperium (Jan 4, 2010)

http://meinldistribution.com/fileadmin/medien/Kat_PRL2010/Ibanez_Katalog_E_2010.pdf

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Duraesu (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks dude!


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jan 4, 2010)

hhmmm gios with edges 3's is pretty cool.

Also s5470 with super wizard and ST2 pu's.

Great year indeed.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## 6o66er (Jan 4, 2010)

RGD's are basswood  Damn. I was hoping for mahogany. I'll probably still get one tho, lol.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks! So much GAS after skimming through there. The 24 fret Satch model looks awesome.


----------



## Ironberry (Jan 4, 2010)

Interesting that the RGDs come in D standard... Nice to see an at least "semi" baritone.


----------



## stuz719 (Jan 4, 2010)

Sephiroth952 said:


> hhmmm gios with edges 3's is pretty cool.





Could be a bargain to be had there...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 4, 2010)

Prestige RGA7 - do want.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 4, 2010)

people are gonna look at this see Ihsahn and Shuggah's 8s and go "where are these, I want these"


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jan 4, 2010)

I need money, now.


----------



## Ironberry (Jan 4, 2010)

Also nice to see that we're getting the Black Blond SV5470s.


----------



## Elysian (Jan 4, 2010)

Some really cool stuff in the pipes, about time Ibanez.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 4, 2010)

A man who deserved the cover!
The new satch looks sick!
Where is the RGA 8 string? Are they not going to produce it?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 4, 2010)

the edge 3 is gone???? I only see EDGE`s and LO-PRO`s, even the JEM come with edge...original edge...I`m confuse...I think Ibanez will just keep the zero family for the next years.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 4, 2010)

Note to self, shop dilligently when I go to Japan this July. 

I don't care if the RGD is Basswood, jam a Liquifire/Crunchlab and I'll be set on those. It's gonna be a tough choice between RDG and RGA.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 4, 2010)

I was disappointed to see the RGD is Basswood, I was pleased to see the Prestige RGA7 though... until I realised they were Ibanez pickups and not EMGs 

Come on Ibanez... stop being so effing cheap and give us what we pay for!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 4, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Where is the RGA 8 string? Are they not going to produce it?



It's on the first page.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 4, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I was disappointed to see the RGD is Basswood, I was pleased to see the Prestige RGA7 though... until I realised they were Ibanez pickups and not EMGs
> 
> Come on Ibanez... stop being so effing cheap and give us what we pay for!


 
Even if they're not EMGs, the tone of the LoZ pickups are massively underrated and overlooked. I'm pretty stoked about Ibanez this year.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 4, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;1801336 said:


> the edge 3 is gone???? I only see EDGE`s and LO-PRO`s, even the JEM come with edge...original edge...I`m confuse...I think Ibanez will just keep the zero family for the next years.



All the non-Prestige RGs and RGAs have Edge III trems.


----------



## 6o66er (Jan 4, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Come on Ibanez... stop being so effing cheap and give us what we pay for!




They'll never do it. Maybe if hell froze over...but even then I doubt it.


----------



## EclecticFinn (Jan 4, 2010)

I absolutely love that new Satriani model. 24 frets, H-S configuration. Sign me up!


----------



## InCasinoOut (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone else notice that all RGDs are 26.5"? Or has that been mentioned already and I'm just late in the game?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 4, 2010)

InCasinoOut said:


> Anyone else notice that all RGDs are 26.5"? Or has that been mentioned already and I'm just late in the game?



That's been known for quite some time now.


----------



## 6o66er (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah all RGD's are 26.5". And I LOVE that!


----------



## dewy (Jan 4, 2010)

what the fuck? They got rid of the RGA321? FUCK THAT.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 4, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's on the first page.


Thanks didn't look hard enough.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 4, 2010)

I find it kinda funny that the RGA 8 is mahogany and the RG8 Prestige is basswood  But whatever. I really am digging that RGA7... Like a lot. That and the RGD7 look fantastic... Depending on the price I may have to pick one of those two up as a backup guitar


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 4, 2010)

RGA8 is my target for this year.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 4, 2010)

The new Satch model is awesome. Sad to see that Ugly Gilbert again, and I'm sick to fucking death of seeing the same old Jems and the lamest cop out UV going. When are they going to make exciting Jems and UVs again? Steve Vai's stock never declined, are Ibanez really that lazy that they can't be bothered to a UV requiring anything other than the bare minimum of flat black finish and a rosewood neck?

I will always love Ibanez more than any other manufacturer, but (and this applies to the guitar industry as a whole) it's feeling more and more like "Same shit, different year". Some new finishes, a tweak to a model here and there, but still charging the highest prices and using the cheapest materials.

And I'm sorry Ibanez, but those Darkstone things look fucking horrendous.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 4, 2010)

^ UVMC Reissue and new floral jem not enough?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 4, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> The new Satch model is awesome. Sad to see that Ugly Gilbert again, and I'm sick to fucking death of seeing the same old Jems and the lamest cop out UV going. When are they going to make exciting Jems and UVs again? Steve Vai's stock never declined, are Ibanez really that lazy that they can't be bothered to a UV requiring anything other than the bare minimum of flat black finish and a rosewood neck?
> 
> I will always love Ibanez more than any other manufacturer, but (and this applies to the guitar industry as a whole) it's feeling more and more like "Same shit, different year". Some new finishes, a tweak to a model here and there, but still charging the highest prices and using the cheapest materials.
> 
> And I'm sorry Ibanez, but those Darkstone things look fucking horrendous.



Perhaps when Vai starts playing more exciting guitars. 

Not to mention, since his lack of using the UV, I'm surprised to see it still in production. 

Highest prices? Since when have they beat out ESP, Gibson, Fender, PRS, Grestch, and Parker at high prices?


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 4, 2010)

Thing with the UV is if it were to be taken away there would be alot of angry people, I would be, I plan to get it now it's got Lo Pro, and in a fair few of Vai's songs he has parts behind the lead that include 7 string use, so he's probably using it for those parts.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 4, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Thing with the UV is if it were to be taken away there would be alot of angry people, I would be, I plan to get it now it's got Lo Pro, and in a fair few of Vai's songs he has parts behind the lead that include 7 string use, so he's probably using it for those parts.



I totally I agree, I LOVE UVs, and it's my mission to own one of each. Though, it's obviously not his main stage guitar anymore, and I honestly can't remember the last time he used it live, so I think it may be on the back burner for him as far as the aesthetics.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 4, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> ^ UVMC Reissue and new floral jem not enough?



I didn't see those in the catalogue 



MaxOfMetal said:


> Perhaps when Vai starts playing more exciting guitars.
> 
> Not to mention, since his lack of using the UV, I'm surprised to see it still in production.
> 
> Highest prices? Since when have they beat out ESP, Gibson, Fender, PRS, Grestch, and Parker at high prices?



The 2008 white PGM was £700 new in the UK. The tobacco burst model (with a cost effective rosewood board to boo) was £1900. The Herman Ri model isn't cheap either.

Also, its not up to Vai to simply design guitars and get them made. The ball is in Ibanez's court as far as that goes, I'm sure Steve would love to toss in some ideas for a few paint jobs, but its not up to Steve when that happens.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 4, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I didn't see those in the catalogue



Supposedly they're going to be limited editions, so I really wouldn't count those as production guitars. 

I want them to go back to the older UV7s and such, but not even Steve himself has been seen with anything but a UV777PBK in ages. Minus the FTLOG UV he's been messing with lately.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 4, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I totally I agree, I LOVE UVs, and it's my mission to own one of each. Though, it's obviously not his main stage guitar anymore, and I honestly can't remember the last time he used it live, so I think it may be on the back burner for him as far as the aesthetics.




He used one on his last studio album and while its a long time since that came out, and he doesn't use them live anymore, he still writes a lot of his songs for 7 strings.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Supposedly they're going to be limited editions, so I really wouldn't count those as production guitars.
> 
> I want them to go back to the older UV7s and such, but not even Steve himself has been seen with anything but a UV777PBK in ages. Minus the FTLOG UV he's been messing with lately.




I suppose they will have that stupid $9,333 price that Ibanez were using last year too, so much for afforable guitars that players want


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 4, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I didn't see those in the catalogue
> 
> 
> 
> The 2008 white PGM was £700 new in the UK. The tobacco burst model (with a cost effective rosewood board to boo) was £1900. The Herman Ri model isn't cheap either.



Sorry, but part of those prices has to do with the country you are living in. I see your frustration, but understand it has less to do with Ibanez going "let's charge the fuck out of the Brits!!!" and more to do with the distributor in the UK. 

Another part of the price increase was that Fuji-Gen raised their prices. Ibanez can't control that. 

Are you sure about the woods? A maple fretboard blank at LMII is $14.00 while a rosewood one is $13.75. If they really wanted to save some money, there's better ways to do so.



Esp Griffyn said:


> He used one on his last studio album and while its a long time since that came out, and he doesn't use them live anymore, he still writes a lot of his songs for 7 strings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the point of giving an artist a signature guitar if they're not gonna use it live. That's the entire point of an endorsement. 

As for the limiteds. They aren't meant to be affordable, or for players for that matter. They're for the collectors, who WILL shell out the money for them.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 4, 2010)

i played an 80's AR and it was one of the best feeling sounding guitars ive ever played.

id like one.


----------



## sevenstringgod (Jan 4, 2010)

Will all of the models in the catalog be available in the U.S.?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 4, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What's the point of giving an artist a signature guitar if they're not gonna use it live. That's the entire point of an endorsement.



The point of endorsement is to sell guitars, no more, no less. If they made some new UVs they'd sell like hot cakes, because we want more UVs andVai fans want more Vai guitars, regardless of him using it live or not


----------



## dewy (Jan 4, 2010)

Am I seriously the only one outraged by the discontinuation of the RGA321?


----------



## Zahs (Jan 4, 2010)

Me like... plus i really like that Prestige all purpose maintenance tool, nice to see Ibanez doing something different.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 4, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> All the non-Prestige RGs and RGAs have Edge III trems.





sorry, I mean edge pro, I don`t see any of them in the cat.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah the Edge Pro is completely gone now, I doubt it will ever be put on an Ibanez guitar again, even for artist reissues, because I don't think any particular artist really liked it more than Edge/Lo Pro to begin with.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 4, 2010)

sevenstringgod said:


> Will all of the models in the catalog be available in the U.S.?



No.


----------



## sevenstringgod (Jan 4, 2010)

Can anyone tell me why Ibanez doesn't pay much attention to the S series? Dammit all I wanted was some new S and SV prestige colors? I was told by Rich at Ibanez rules that there was going to be a saphire blue S5470f and that the black haze one was only meant for japan? I hope he is right.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 4, 2010)

sevenstringgod said:


> Can anyone tell me why Ibanez doesn't pay much attention to the S series? Dammit all I wanted was some new S and SV prestige colors? I was told by Rich at Ibanez rules that there was going to be a saphire blue S5470f and that the black haze one was only meant for japan? I hope he is right.



Sales. 

This is not the US catalog, thus there are still models, and colors we haven't seen yet.


----------



## sevenstringgod (Jan 4, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sales.
> 
> This is not the US catalog, thus there are still models, and colors we haven't seen yet.



I hope you are right, judging by the way he described the color, it will kick ass.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 4, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Yeah the Edge Pro is completely gone now, I doubt it will ever be put on an Ibanez guitar again, even for artist reissues, because I don't think any particular artist really liked it more than Edge/Lo Pro to begin with.



so, they will pay the patent to Floyd Rose again...


----------



## adaman (Jan 4, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;1801776 said:


> so, they will pay the patent to Floyd Rose again...



No, that patent has expired from what I have heard.


----------



## george galatis (Jan 4, 2010)

ffffffffffoook!

THANK YOU DUDE


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 4, 2010)

adaman said:


> No, that patent has expired from what I have heard.


 
This is indeed true. If you've seen close up pics of Edge on the recent Jem 505s, it no longer says "licensed under Floyd Rose". 

So far all the sigs (Satch, Vai and Munky's APEX) all have the original/Lo-Pros. All non sigs have an EZ on them. Herman Li and Sam Totman's sigs are exceptions. And the MTMs Edge FX are based on the Edge III.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 4, 2010)

adaman said:


> No, that patent has expired from what I have heard.



this. That's why it no longer has the licensed under writing.


----------



## 70Seven (Jan 5, 2010)

Edit

NEvermine my post, was quoting someone and thought user was refering to a different guitar...


----------



## 777 (Jan 5, 2010)

SITE WONT LOAD FOR ME!!?!!!!!

someone please for the love of GOD send me the pdf!!!!

NAO!!!


----------



## tuttermuts (Jan 5, 2010)

The no new vai's wouldn't suprise me, if it hadn't been for the teasing with that "super inovative trem super thingy" they've been talking about...meh prolly fake


----------



## etiam (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm not sure why folks don't dig the Edge Pro. Got one on my 1570 and think it's better than a Floyd. And I thought ZR trems were the ones people didn't really dig. 

In any event, thanks much. I'm pretty intrigued by the combination of mahogany body, 7 strings, and Prestige level craftsmanship, but am hoping against hope that they put some passive pickups in those things. Can't get into actives no matter how I try. 

Definitely will have to compare that to the RGD, even if I'm not looking for basswood in a seven. That body shape, pickup array, and scale length can't be discounted too quickly.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 5, 2010)

tuttermuts said:


> The no new vai's wouldn't suprise me, if it hadn't been for the teasing with that "super inovative trem super thingy" they've been talking about...meh prolly fake



They're just not in the catalog, the UVMC is confirmed and available for preorder, and the new floral jem has been confirmed by Vai, but I'm not sure whether he gave a time of when it will be out, apparently it will be hitting next year.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 5, 2010)

tuttermuts said:


> The no new vai's wouldn't suprise me, if it hadn't been for the teasing with that "super inovative trem super thingy" they've been talking about...meh prolly fake



I believe he was referring to the return of the Edge trem.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jan 7, 2010)

Im ready to get my hands on one of those RGA8s!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 7, 2010)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> Im ready to get my hands on one of those RGA8s!


woo, same here. will order one of those pretty damn soon. and at some point i need that beautiful RGA7 prestige as well.

does anyone know about those LZ pickups? any good???


----------



## Vletrmx (Jan 8, 2010)

dewy said:


> Am I seriously the only one outraged by the discontinuation of the RGA321?



Nope. In my opinion, the passive version of the RGA321 Prestige is the best guitar Ibanez has ever made (and probably will ever make).


----------



## marbledbeef (Jan 8, 2010)

Sweet! Guitar porn in time for the weekend! Cheers


----------



## teqnick (Jan 8, 2010)

vineroon said:


> Nope. In my opinion, the passive version of the RGA321 Prestige is the best guitar Ibanez has ever made (and probably will ever make).


 
R.I.P rga121 and rga321


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jan 9, 2010)

I dig the new JS 24 FRETS!!!!!!!


----------

